# SchZ Club in MD?



## xeroxducati (Nov 7, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a SchZ club/trainer in MD -- Baltimore area specifically? Years ago I used to train with K9 Koncepts, but just wasn't a fan -- they're great, but not for me.. Looking for another club to join, my pup already has his BH, and was ready for his SchZ1 before I got him -- he's pretty rusty, so I need to get him refreshed and hopefully titled to 1 or 2..

He's a family friend first and foremost, so a club that focuses on not turning every dog into a high-strung mess would be ideal..

Appreciate any pointers!


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Why not talk to MK9 and see if they know? Better yet, they do PSA and are hosting a trial in Baltimore in April and you could go check it out! Metropolitan K-9 Dog Training, Dog Boarding, Dog Training School


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## KentsDad (Jul 30, 2015)

Are there any clubs?


----------

